# CITIES OF FRANCE



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

jolies photos


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LYON





photos by lyonphotos.com


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

PROJECTS NEAR PARIS 

NUMERIC FORTRESS




IVRY


NEW TOWER IN IVRY 80 m 2007


BOULOGNE
WITH MAYBE A NEW TOWER (renault)


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

le lyonnais du 81 said:


> IVRY


Interesting, this project looks a little like the proposed Dock 9 project in Manchester, UK


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Very nice. It is certainly good to keep in mind that France has so much more than Paris. The same observation holds for the UK: the UK has so much more than London.

Thanks for the much needed reminder.


----------



## O Natalense (Jan 25, 2004)

Very beuatiful...:applause:


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

IN THE EST OF PARIS :MARNE LA VALLEE








IN THE EST OF PARIS :NOGENT


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

MARSEILLE

the french line tower will be more tall from 110 m to 150 m because cma-cgm who will occuped the tower buy delmas enterprise . 

OLD TOWER(110 m)


NEW TOWER(150 m)


there is news projects of news towers 120 m and 160 m in marseille but we don't have pictures.


realised by CYRIL


----------



## JJB (May 17, 2005)

This pic is lovely!














POST 300!!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Which major French city has some half-timbered houses (aside from Strasbourg). Rennes?


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Awesome building! :eek2:


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

No Caans? :?


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LYON this buiding is a museum (musée des confluences) .the construction will start the first february 2006 for finish in 2008.A new tramway line (under construction) will 
relid the museum in 2008.this museum is in a program from 2005 to 2015 (for the first part and 2030 for the second part. 

THE PROGRAMME:LYON CONFLUENCE (you can see the museum on the right)



the museum(musée des confluences)


logements some program:


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

do you like this logements?


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LILLE 
Photo by ANGELOVY


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

lille has a project of a third tower


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

le lyonnais du 81 said:


> IN THE EST OF PARIS :MARNE LA VALLEE


Where exactly is this pic? Is it Bussy St-Georges?


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

i think it is bussy saint george but i am not sure


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LYON OXYGENE TOWER 120 m 2007 montage by tipn top


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LYON WITH OXYGENE TOWER


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LYON (villeurbanne) photo by FRANCKY69


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LYON photo by FREDO


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

PARIS photo by JP


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

PARIS


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LYON 
this beautiful pictures arn't from me they are from :OLYMPIQUE LYONNAIS
part-dieu



part-dieu in 2008 with oxygene tower


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LYON photo by VINCENT FORMICA


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Lyon looks great!


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

PARIS 


photo by COLIN


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

You want Paris, feast your eyes on this... It's so big you may have to download it to make it full screen in an image program to really appreciate the view.










Alternatively, if you go to the direct link, it should do that for you.
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/00401_sightfromtheeiffel_2560x1600.jpg

Some great widescreen photo's from that site:
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

PARIS photo by colin


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi everybody! I'm moving to bordeaux on January and i would love to see more pictures of this city. There are a few ones in this thread but if somebody could post more i will thank him. 
I don't know if you have noticed that Bordeaux is very underrepresented on this forum, even in the french forum is hard to find images


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

NICE


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

HIGHWAY NEAR PARIS


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

PARIS photo by COLIN


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

PARIS


----------



## Giri (Jan 28, 2005)

There was a thread about Bordeaux in the Euro section. 

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=207169


----------



## elsonic (Aug 21, 2003)

*Nantes*

Nantes
my «hometown» in Europe

stolen from the Web


----------



## thoju75 (Jul 22, 2004)

ah Nantes, what a great city one of my favorite in France.


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

there is a big project on the isle of nantes.


----------



## brunob (Sep 11, 2002)

@ lyonnais81, can you please not make a new post for every single picture, and group them into one if possible?
thanks, that'd be much appreciated


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Nantes looks great! I've heard several times it is one of France's highest standards of living. In any case, it looks like a very livable city. Never been though.

Now Bordeaux is a different story. Is it just me or is Bordeaux France's ugliest major city? You hear it is a very bourgeois city (like Lyon) but so much for being bourgeois. Lyon is stunning, beautiful and well kept...Bordeaux looks dark, dull and looks like it has an infection called mange. Seriously though, why are so many buildings in Bordeaux stained with black or greyish blemishes? Some girl told me once about the stones of some of the buildings being infected or infested with some rock-rotting organism of some kind...I'm no geologist so I wouldn't know if this is true or even possible. All I know is that so many buildings in Bordeaux are stained and thus look very unattractive. I've seen many cities with historical/stone buildings stained by auto exhaust/pollution but somehow the cities still seem to look ok because either they are surrounded by cleaner buildings or the architecture in the vicinity is simply remarkable that you just don't notice it as much. But in Bordeaux I think it sticks out, probably because I'm not fond at all of the architecture there. It is too bland for me, and lacks color and height. Paris lacks color too but has so much grandeur and beauty that it hardly seems like a negative quality. Amazing contrast to Toulouse, only 2 hours or so from Bordeaux. Toulouse or the Pink City looks very charming to me with its unique tones of pink consistently used throughout the city, the cool, young, vibrant ambiance of the city, the Romansque architecture and the use of brick. While Toulouse is full of cool, trendy shops and store-fronts, Bordeaux almost has no store-fronts...many shops have such discrete store-fronts that you are hardly tempted to go in. Don't know...it just seemed more like a city for retirees to me than for someone my age. Perhaps I havn't seen the better parts of Bordeaux.

You can see what I mean by comparing Bordeaux to other French provincial cities at http://photos.pagesjaunes.fr/ 

You can see pics of almost the whole city as if you were driving.


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

ok brunob


----------



## Quezalcoatl26 (Apr 19, 2005)

edubejar said:


> Nantes looks great! I've heard several times it is one of France's highest standards of living. In any case, it looks like a very livable city. Never been though.
> 
> Now Bordeaux is a different story. Is it just me or is Bordeaux France's ugliest major city? You hear it is a very bourgeois city (like Lyon) but so much for being bourgeois. Lyon is stunning, beautiful and well kept...Bordeaux looks dark, dull and looks like it has an infection called mange. Seriously though, why are so many buildings in Bordeaux stained with black or greyish blemishes? Some girl told me once about the stones of some of the buildings being infected or infested with some rock-rotting organism of some kind...I'm no geologist so I wouldn't know if this is true or even possible. All I know is that so many buildings in Bordeaux are stained and thus look very unattractive. I've seen many cities with historical/stone buildings stained by auto exhaust/pollution but somehow the cities still seem to look ok because either they are surrounded by cleaner buildings or the architecture in the vicinity is simply remarkable that you just don't notice it as much. But in Bordeaux I think it sticks out, probably because I'm not fond at all of the architecture there. It is too bland for me, and lacks color and height. Paris lacks color too but has so much grandeur and beauty that it hardly seems like a negative quality. Amazing contrast to Toulouse, only 2 hours or so from Bordeaux. Toulouse or the Pink City looks very charming to me with its unique tones of pink consistently used throughout the city, the cool, young, vibrant ambiance of the city, the Romansque architecture and the use of brick. While Toulouse is full of cool, trendy shops and store-fronts, Bordeaux almost has no store-fronts...many shops have such discrete store-fronts that you are hardly tempted to go in. Don't know...it just seemed more like a city for retirees to me than for someone my age. Perhaps I havn't seen the better parts of Bordeaux.
> 
> ...


 Bordeaux is a fine city, one of the best in France. Just my type of city, something about the city that few people understand. The city has a soul, the city is like an organism, and her architecture complex and dark at time. 

The rock being infected, lol. It is pollution mate plus bordeaux is a very old city what do you expect.


----------



## Quezalcoatl26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Strasbourg


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Quezalcoatl26 said:


> Bordeaux is a fine city, one of the best in France. Just my type of city, something about the city that few people understand. The city has a soul, the city is like an organism, and her architecture complex and dark at time.
> 
> The rock being infected, lol. It is pollution mate plus bordeaux is a very old city what do you expect.


You know the same girl that told me about the city's stone infection had spent a year in Bordeaux in a university exchange program. She was a francophile like me and appreciated many things French but she had the same opinion as me about Bordeaux. She would tell me how people in France spoke wonderfully about Bordeaux..."oh, you live in Bordeaux...wow...it is such a beautiful city...the architecture is sublime," they would tell her, and she told me "I don't get it...don't know what they see in that city...every other French city I've seen was nicer." And that's how I felt when I visited.

And believe me, I have a good idea of how old Bordeaux is. I won't bother now to look up the dominant period of its architecture but I've noticed many buildings from the 1600 and 1700s. But so do many other French cities and other European cities...Bordeaux is no exception there. Yet only Bordeaux looks ill to me.

But I'm curious now. I'd like to know with more detail what it is about Bordeaux that you really love?


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks Giri for the link.

edubejar: Is really that ugly? Reading your post is really demoralizing (i'm gonna spend there 6 months). It has at least a good night life? I've heard that is a universitary city, so it must have a lot of young people.


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

c'mon guys!!

Bordeaux is very nice and very lively ( a lot of university students and especially foreigners /erasmus and so on..) but it is true that the city looks like a bit as a sad city because of the pollution and the "bourgeoisie bordelaise". Nevertheless since few years now they are restoring the whole city center. Bordeaux is a nice city!!


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

Bordeaux is one of the most beautiful cities of France. It was, until the last 18th century, the second city in France, after Paris. There are a lot of architectural gems from the 18th century (Place des Quinconces which is the largest square in Europe, Grand Théâtre, Place de la Bourse, etc...).
I really don't understand how you could have such a bad feeling about Bordeaux, edubejar.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Atreyu said:


> Thanks Giri for the link.
> 
> edubejar: Is really that ugly? Reading your post is really demoralizing (i'm gonna spend there 6 months). It has at least a good night life? I've heard that is a universitary city, so it must have a lot of young people.


Well for my taste Bordeaux does not seem attractive but it's all relative, right? I mean, if you come from an ugly city or a city that lacks historical architecture or impressive architecture of any kind, you might find Bordeaux to be beautiful. Bordeaux does have an impressive huge main plaza that unites several of the city's grandest architecture. I've visited almost all of France's major cities and Bordeaux was the least attractive for me (others either have more diversity in their architecture and use of colors or just seem more grand and/or impressive in other aspects. Toulouse, for instance, lived up more to its association of being a university town...everywhere I saw a sense of a young, and vibrant population. And the city had a lot of hip, trendy stores and store-fronts, which also reflected that. Bordeaux's shops seemed too discreet for my taste--for one, many store fronts have very small windows, which seems to be an architectural standard in Bordeaux. And the very thin long doors with sharp red or blue colors seemed to be among the few hints of color in the city...I always felt like some creepy witch was going to walk out from one of those very thin doors that I've only seen with consitency in Bordeaux.

But you might find Bordeaux to your taste...we all have different taste, right? Also, feel free to check out the link http://photos.pagesjaunes.fr/ where you can see pics of almost every façade in Bordeaux in other major French (and Spanish) cities. See for yourself...you'll see all the city, not just the beautiful, photogenic parts. Compare to Toulouse and let me know what you think. Pics are small so the feeling will be quite limited, but atleast it's comprehensive.


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

well I think that most people saw bordeaux as a "cold" city without a real soul..But architectually the city of bordeaux is more interesting that toulouse.


----------



## Quezalcoatl26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Enough bashing Bordeaux, Edudejar. Clearly you don't like Bordeaux unlike the vast majority. You've found another person who doesn't like Bordeaux, big deal, but this is not how statistic works mate. You can find million of people not liking bordeaux but the vast majority like the city, this is what really matters. 

You may have a strange taste but you can't force your bad feeling of bordeaux on other people. You are outnumbered here, only you think Bordeaux isn't nice, the rest of us think otherwise. Personally Bordeaux felt like a dream to me and I had a great time there.

If bordeaux doesn't have a soul Douly, who does?


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry quezalcoastl 26 but Bordeaux is still a very "bourgeoise" city closed on itself, therefore I don't think we can't speak about a real soul in this city likewise toulouse , marseilles or even lille..but that's just my point of view. I like bordeaux even if I am not crazy of this city. 

Let everyone express its own opinion quetzelcoast23 please.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Quezalcoatl26 said:


> Enough bashing Bordeaux, Edudejar. Clearly you don't like Bordeaux unlike the vast majority. You've found another person who doesn't like Bordeaux, big deal, but this is not how statistic works mate. You can find million of people not liking bordeaux but the vast majority like the city, this is what really matters.
> 
> You may have a strange taste but you can't force your bad feeling of bordeaux on other people. You are outnumbered here, only you think Bordeaux isn't nice, the rest of us think otherwise. Personally Bordeaux felt like a dream to me and I had a great time there.
> 
> If bordeaux doesn't have a soul Douly, who does?


Have we conducted a poll on who likes and does not like Bordeaux? No. Have you shown the results of any such poll conducted elsewhere? No. Is it widely accepted and agreed that Bordeaux is a beautiful city (like Paris, Vienna, Prague, etc.)? No. Have more than 3 people or so expressed a liking for Bordeaux in this very thread? No. 

Anyway, I've rarely expressed a dislike for French cities. In fact, Bordeaux may be the only city...atleast that I can recall. This is a thread about the cities of France. I've given good opinions about all, except Bordeaux. Don't take it too personal...I can't give good opinions about every city you like. I can't say everything you want to hear. I've been respectful in saying that others may very well like Bordeaux, but that I don't, and I've given my reasons. That is not bashing. So just accept I don't fancy the city of Bordeaux.


----------



## Giri (Jan 28, 2005)

I currently live in Bordeaux. And it's true it's a cold beauty. It's progressively changing as buildings are being renovated but there are things that can't be changed. 

It's really hard to find pretty pictures of this town. Personally, I like this city ( it's my regional capital after all ) but it's pretty understandable its neighbour Toulouse may be much more accessible.


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

I like BORDEAUX.


----------



## michal1982 (Mar 16, 2004)

wooow that is beutiful i love bordo


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah, in those pictures it looks awesome


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LILLE photo by MIAOUSS


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LYON


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LYON photo by TRISUNO


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

PARIS 

photo by BEIVUSTANG


----------



## kucksi (Aug 8, 2004)

Quezalcoatl26 said:


> Bordeaux is a fine city, one of the best in France. Just my type of city, something about the city that few people understand. The city has a soul, the city is like an organism, and her architecture complex and dark at time.
> 
> The rock being infected, lol. It is pollution mate plus bordeaux is a very old city what do you expect.


i agree absolutely, i was in bordo this summer cos my ex-gf lives there and i have to say that i loved it (with my eastern european heart) and even i could imagine to move there for a while.


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

MARSEILLE


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

^ I'm really liking the new low-rise but long office buildings that have been popping up along the Paris Péripherique on the non-Paris side.


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*Marseilles*

Some pics of marseilles: and EUROMEDITERRANËE Marseilles































































































































































































part of marseilles
















































































































































CULTURE






























































































































La villa de la mediterranée ( same as villa medecis in rome)


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

marseilles next:


----------



## michal1982 (Mar 16, 2004)

more pictures bordoux please!!!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Beautiful photos.


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

BORDEAUX


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

BORDEAUX


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LA DEFENSE PARIS 

photo by OCIRES


----------



## red_hunter (Sep 21, 2005)

First sorry for my english "de merde".
I will try to show us what is really Lille: Lively, forward-looking Lille just may be France's most underrated major city.

Lille metropolis is a conurbation between 3 big cities (Lille-Roubaix-Tourcoing), that's why we considerate Lille as a big city even if the population of Lille is low... but there is to know that Lille-Roubaix-Tourcoing are linked in the way you don't feel the transition between these cities (it's an unique entity). However, Lille is the most powerfull city (we can think that lille-Roubaix-Tourcoing are like districts and lille acts as the city center of the whole metropolis).
here you can see the rank of the 4th biggest urban area of France (INSEE 1999):

2 147 857 - Paris city
807 071 - Marseille city
453 187 - Lyon city
234 048 - Lille city 

Paris (urban area): 11 174 740
Lille (urban area): 1 727 525 (with the belgian side of the metropolis)
Marseille (urban area): 1 516 100
Lyon (urban area): 1 348 832
Lille (urban area): 1 143 125 (french part of the metropolis only)

i offer some pictures of Lille by district, to discover the city:

*Euralille*, the last one to be built

View of the construction of the district center of Euralille:


Euralille in the beginning (1995):



Euralille from Le Romarin (Le Romarin makes part of euralille project - 2005):


















Crédit lyonnais Tower (120m - built by Christian de Portzamparc):


Tour Lilleurope (115m - built by Claude Vasconi):


Euralille mall (build by Jean nouvel) with the 4 Eurocity tower (56m - the 5th will be build in december 2006):




Inside:


Details between every Eurocity Tower:

Euralille atrium: Worls Trade Center.


Lille Europe: High Speed Train Station which links directly Paris (1h00) - Brussels (40min) - London (1h30) to the Metropolis.











view of a part of the Lille Grand Palais (built by Rem Koolhaas): concert hall (7000 seats), 3 amphiteaters and a great area for expositions (to respond the demands, another building will be built):


nord pas de calais' headquarters (under construction in euralille 2)




















Another part of the Euralille Project:


Euralliance building:


Souham building:




*Lille City Center * (belfry - opera house and gate of Roubaix) from Euralille









the belfry - Flemish city symbol - Lille is the only flemish city to have got 2 belfries


the Belfry and the opera house:


Palais de la bourse:


the Grand' Place, main place of the city, and the vieille bourse (old stock exchange):









La vieille bourse, indeed, this building is composed of 24 houses. It was the place where the richest business-minded was dealing between themselves: 

aerian view of the Place du théâtre (here appear the belfry, opera and vieille bourse) located next to the Grand' Place (central point of every flemish city - ex: Grand' Place de Brussels, Anwerp, Bruges, Ghent and many others...):


Frontages in the Grand' Place (Who said that Lille was grey????):


Another frontage - In this city you can find an incredible mix of architectures from french-parisian to flemish, from victorian-english industrial period architecture to "nouveau style Lillois" of the 19th century and spanish style of the 17th century - this is the result of the strategic position of the city, between many cultures and influences (Lille is french only since 1660).












Le furet du nord of Lille (only located in the northern french cities): the 2nd largest book shop in the world (after toronto - don't take care of the size of the frontage, inside it is really big)


Theatre du Nord, before being a theater, this building was the seat of the city military power located in the Grand' Place in order to control the people:


View of the pedestrian area by night. Close to this street is located the 4th french commercial street (By number of custumers - Rue de Béthune):


Place de la république, fine arts museum (2nd museum of france after the Louvre of Paris):









view of the second part of the museum which seems to be like a big mirror:









the préfecture of the département Nord with the amphiteater:









City Hall with its belfry (105m high) and the gate of Paris built by Louis XIV to celebrate the seized with Lille.









the city hall (1920's): the architecture of this building try to copy the old flemish style mixed with art deco style.


View of the new part of the City Hall:


Aeran view of the city hall:


belfry of the city hall from the old train station called "Lille-Flandres":









The train station Lille-Flandres:


Inside the station (in pink for Lille 2004: European capital of culture):




Lille city center under the snow:









the only part which remains from an old great palace called "palais Rihour":











*Old Lille*:

Gate of Gent:









Cathedral Notre Dame de la treille:









Aerian view of the cathedral: you can notice the complexity of the urbanisation of the historical center (little streets going where they want, without real orden):

inside the cathedral:






Hospice Comtesse (museum):









View of the Sainte Marie-Madelaine Church from the Hospice Général:









le Grand Magasin (under renovation):




Houses of the area:
























Jef Aerosol offers a new vision of the graffiti in Lille (http://jefaerosol.free.fr):

*Wazemmes*:

Marché de Wazemmes: one of the biggest street market in europe. Spices and colors every sunday:









Théatre Sébastopol:









Maison Folie (crazy house), cultural center




















*Vauban - Esquermes*:

the citadelle Vauban called too : "the queen of the citadelles":









Citadelle entrance:









Catholic university of Lille:









Palais Rameau:









Inside the palais rameau by night:


House of the area:











an exemple of Lille unhabitants' excentricity (well, i hope you are able to see the great mix of style in these photograph - well, i will try to find some pics of real excentric architectures to show us later):


... *and others great things to see in these districts and others*...

*Metro*:
Lille Métropole was the first urban area to use a totaly automatic subway in the world (first line 1978-1983). nowadays, many french cities (rennes / toulouse / linea D lyon / linea VAL Orly de paris) and others cities throught the world (turin / linea muzha de tapeï / linea O'hare de Chicago /... ) use this system.
every year, the Val (name of the subway) carry over 48 milions pasagers in the metropolis.
The line 2 still is the longest subway line in the world (32km - 44 stations).
Every station has its own design: here you can see some exemples:

Euroteleport in Roubaix (96 984 unhabitants):


Les Près in Villeneuve d'ascq (65 042 unhabitants):


Mercure in Tourcoing (93 540 unhabitants):


Gare Lille Europe in Euralille (The wall are painted by Jean Pattou, local artist):











*Events*:

Lille 2004: European capital of culture



















































Giants: city symbols



Braderie de Lille (over 2 milions people every years):









Christmas:


















*Projects*:
Axe Europe Building in Euralille:




Quartz and Crystal Europe Buildings (under Construction):


Centre Europe Azur + Côté Grand Palais (under construction):




La bois habité in Euralille 2 (buildings in an artificial wood - under construction):







Another building in project in euralille 2 (by Dominique Perrault):





EuraTechnologies:




Project of a casino, probably with a tower of 100 / 120m high which would shelter a hotel (i don't have any photo).



A 3rd building above the train Station Lille Europe: In the beginning, a 3rd building above the station Lille Europe in Euralille was planed. Nowadays, the station is in service and the construction of a building (tower or not) above Lille Europe is enough dangerous... then the project remains inside boxes... but it's not forgotten. Here, you can see one of the design offered:


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

STRASBOURG STATION IN 2007


----------



## zoheb741 (Jul 25, 2005)

exxellent


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Amazing photo's and great info on Lille, thanks for the post.


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

PARIS photo by GOTENKS


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

beautiful picS OF LILLE.


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice pics of Lille. Can we have a few pics of the automated subway ?


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

MARSEILLE BY DOULY


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LYON STADIUM


----------



## red_hunter (Sep 21, 2005)

Substructure said:


> Nice pics of Lille. Can we have a few pics of the automated subway ?


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LYON


----------



## red_hunter (Sep 21, 2005)

few pictures of LILLE by night:


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LYON


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

PARIS phto by TONIO DEL BARRIO


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

le lyonnais du 81 said:


> PARIS phto by TONIO DEL BARRIO


What street is it that those mansions appear?


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

I would say Saint Mandé (eastern suburb) seen from the rock in the zoo of Vincennes.. the street being Avenue Daumesnil then...

am I right?


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

you are right. the photo of TONIO DEL BARRIO seen from the rock in the zoo of vincennnes.


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

haves you got lille's photos by night ?


----------



## Dinosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

architoctoc said:


> Ah MArseille... c'est quand même pas la même chose. Tes photos montrent bien la qualité de vie si extraordinaire de Marseille !


Marseille c'est une ville à part faut dire...


----------



## Dinosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

Some pics from Nantes (6th city of France, 544 000 hab, located in the West, not far from the Atlantic coast)


































































































Rated as the best city to live in France in 2003 and 2004 by several newspapers, and has been the city whose population has the most increased all over France in the last 10 years. 

I live there and I love it.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Despite me bashing France for fun all the time... I also have to admit that I love it!

And I'm really looking forward to go there on vacation again!

Mr D


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

NANTES is very dynamic . It wins lots of news habitants


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

how many kilometers of tramway are they ?


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Some shots of Rouen












































































































































































Hope you liked !


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

i love ROUEN .


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LYON 

photo from OLYMPIQUE LYONNAIS


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

quais du vieux lyon au bord de la saone ...


----------



## red_hunter (Sep 21, 2005)

Beautifull pics of Lyon!!!! What is this kind of iron tower next to the fourvière???


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

VERY BEAUTIFUL PICS OF LYON!! GREAT CITY


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

I like French cities, they are schizofrenic.. a perfect mix of Southern and Northern European cities.


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LE HAVRE 


photo by FREDO


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

le lyonnais du 81 said:


> HIGHWAY NEAR PARIS


I like a lot that picture from the Porte d'Orléans, it really looks nice. By the way, this is actually _in_ Paris and not _near_ Paris. 

The périphérique has been built on the territory of the city of Paris. However, the building behind are indeed in Montrouge, near Paris.


----------



## thoju75 (Jul 22, 2004)

When I see these pics, I really think we live in the beautifulest country of the world !!!


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LE HAVRE


photo by FREDO


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

fete des lumieres in lyon ...


----------



## brunob (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Nice treat. Thanks :O)


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LYON



photo by OLYMPIQUE LYONNAIS


----------



## red_hunter (Sep 21, 2005)

LILLE: the other belfry of the city by night (City Hall - the highest flemish belfry, 106m, and the newest, built in the 30's)


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Thank you for the beautiful pictures. All the French cities have their own beauty.


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

PARIS


photo by BNMADDICT


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

PARIS


photo by NIKO


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

PARIS SUBURB


photo by me


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thread about LYON


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=252154&page=1&pp=20


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello!

I want to add some information about french provincial cities population with 1999's census from INSEE (national statistic institut)and estimation for today.

Lyon-ville 445 500 en 99 474 600 today estimated
Metrop. area 1 635 000 1 737 900

Marseille ville 798 400 en 99 796 500 today estimated
Metrop. area 1 516 000 1 539 000

Lille ville 212 600 en 99 223 500 today estimated
Metrop. area 1 143 300 1 167 000

Toulouse ville 390 400 en 99 437 100 today estimated
Metrop. Area 964 700 1 108 800

Bordeaux ville 215 400 en 99 233 100 maintenant
Metrop. Area 925 300 990 300

Nice ville 342 700 en 99 336 300 today estimated
Metrop. Area 933 000 966 100

Nantes ville 270 300 en 99 278 700 today estimated
Metrop. Area 710 000 751 000


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

I will add next some pics about Toulouse (old Toulouse named pink city and modern buildings in city center and in suburbs (for example buildings of Airbus head-quarter which is in Blagnac busy aeronautical suburb of Toulouse)
We say that Toulouse is a pink city. It's a reality with old buildings and monuments. The coulours depend at the weather or the light of the sun (morning, midday or evening). It change all the time between pink to red (the best example monuments along the Garonne river)
Toulouse is the 4th french city-center with now 437 000 inhabitants and the 5th french metropolitainarea with 1 108 000 inhabitants and the first growth population (+20 000 inhabitants every year in the metrop. area since 1999).


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

The Capitole (City-hall and Opéra) XVIIIè


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

Monuments along the Garonne river

Les Quais de la Daurade and the bridge "Le pont neuf" XVIè









Dôme de la Grave









Le pont neuf and after the school of "les beaux arts", La Daurade church, Le cloitre des Jacobins









Le pont neuf and l'Hôtel Dieu Saint Jacques









The bridge "pont Saint Pierre" and le dôme de la Grave









La Prairie des filtres (garden along Garonna inside old city


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

Saint Sernin's Basilic










Saint Sernin's Basilic with Saint Raymond's museum









I took some photos last week (not very well sory!)


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

Toulouse old city again with "l'hôtel d'assezat"

















Hôtel de Bernuy









Le cloître des Jacobins

















Saint Etienne's Cathedral and Saint Etienne place









Square Charles de Gaulle









statue et fontaine du poète occitan Goudouli inside Wilson's place









Le canal du midi inside Toulouse









La croix du Languedoc in the middle of the capitole's place









Between boulevards you can see one of the shopping streets in the old center of Toulouse Alsace-Lorraine's street


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

Views of Toulouse

Since the 10th floor of a Jean-Jaurès street's tower








The North East since the 20th floor








The south west since 20th floor








The south









Some of Jean-Jaurès avenue's towers view since Marengo's Boulevard









The same towers since Strasbourg's boulevard


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

Some examples of new architecture inside Toulouse city

Sofitel hotel









Arche Marengo ( mediatheque regionale, Toulouse's Tv, Audiovisual's National institut)








Another view

















Centre des congrès









Hotel du département









Le Zenith









The new National Theatre of Toulouse


----------



## Giri (Jan 28, 2005)

I had forgotten Toulouse had become one of France's ugliest town. I wonder why architects persist in destroying this town's harmony.


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

I think it's very difficult to have medieval architecture in the XX's century for a city wich had just 300 000 inhabitants in 1960 and more than 1 million inhabitants now. Show me an european city where population increase rapidly which keeps its town's harmony ?
What kind of architecture would you like to keep the town's harmony?


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

..


----------



## Giri (Jan 28, 2005)

It's up to mayors to resist the demographic craze. But facts remain : Toulouse is getting uglier because it has proved unable to create its own architectural style. During the XIXth century, Toulouse succesfully created its own Haussmanian style ( the boulevards ) and its own échoppe style ( the toulousaines ). Nowadays, Toulouse's suburbs lack charm : they are an invitation to suicide.

However, if toulousains show no problem with losing the beauty of their city, they can resume their criminal acts.


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

I understand what you say.
I agree with this point of view.
The politics try now to protect the old center of Toulouse but in suburbs it's another city with buildings you can see in every city.
Maybe I put manyphotos of new buildings.
I will take photos about old-city center to show another view for people who don't know Toulouse's old center!


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

future tower in marseille (french line tower 145 m 2008)


photo by DOULY


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

I was going to say 'small but perfectly formed' but actually, French cities outside paris have such big city character that id actually say substantial and perfectly formed.


----------



## Chrispic (Aug 23, 2004)

*Montpellier*

Some pics of Montpellier, 8th city of France.












































































































































































This just represent a little part of the city


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

RING ROAD OF PARIS


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

J'adore Montpellier!
c'est une ville à taille très humaine, très aérée.


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Suburbs of Paris


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I love Montpellier, too!!
:happy:
And it is very close to Barcelona: 300 kms.
:wink2:


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Montpellier is booming . Lots of news habitants


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Paris

Porte de vincennes




photo isn't by me


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

project near paris 150 m


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LYON


photo by LYONPHOTOS.com


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chrispic (Aug 23, 2004)

bitxofo said:


> I love Montpellier, too!!
> :happy:
> And it is very close to Barcelona: 300 kms.
> :wink2:


Yes, very close! I love Barcelona, too  Mediterranean powaaa


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Renders of LA DEFENCE 2015 by EPAD ( la defence's institution)

you con see where will be the future towers.


----------



## eboutique (Mar 13, 2006)

Online Designer Handbags Boutique:

http://www.eboutique.com.cn


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

you must go on this thread .


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327376&page=1


----------



## houston_texan (Mar 13, 2006)

i visited france...its overrated. i won't visit again, i like london was much way better.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

houston_texan said:


> i visited france...its overrated. i won't visit again, i like london was much way better.


How odd. What were the things you found overrated in France? I found it to be an amazing country and one of the most impressive of any I've seen. And it never stops to amaze me everytime I go back.

Overrated is not the word I would have chosen. Was it political views that shifted your opinion?

I'm just asking, as Paris is certainly one of the most impressive and beautiful cities in the world, and I can't imagine what a person from Houston (which has no such international love and is not a city cherished the world over in media, art and personal tastes) could not appreciate.

I am wondering why you wouldn't be impressed with the amazing Alpine scenery, the lakes, the canyons and almost perfect towns like Annecy.

I am completely surprised the coastal wonders of the Riviera and Atlantic didn't blow you away. It has to be some of the most amazing coastal scenery in the world.

The architecture, lifestyle, food is all pretty much "under"rated in fact.


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

some hidden part of france, but reality for 1 million people : (sorry heavy )
Paris new planned town in the outter suburbs

cergy










































































evry









saint quentin


















marne la vallée









































--------------------------------------------------------------------
(here you can see the city where i live, in the background with the 4 towers








(my city in the background too)


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Some of these new towns remind me of US suburbs in terms of planning but the architecture and buildings are very French.

How far are they from the city centre or to say, how long will it take to reach them if you're in Champs Elysses?


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

i recommend this exellent website http://francefromtheair.free.fr/


Lyon second metro area of france


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Some of these new towns remind me of US suburbs in terms of planning but the architecture and buildings are very French.
> 
> How far are they from the city centre or to say, how long will it take to reach them if you're in Champs Elysses?


between 20 and 40 kilometers.
most of the new buildings are like 30 kilometers away. from the champs elysees it would be between 30mins and 1H depending of wich city you want to reach.


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LYON

photo by [email protected]


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Rouen, 13th metro area of France


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

following ...


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

following...


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

following...


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

following ...


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

following ...


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Rouen always ...


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Ah...


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Paris 

la défense 2009 skyline witn the 3 news towers ( t1:185 m , granite :183 m , axa : 225,11 m)


----------



## RomaiN (Apr 20, 2006)

lochinvar said:


> I love Rouen. It looks live a very lively city. I am just amazed why Madame Bovary got bored.


Cause you don't live in the city, otherwise you would have understood! :lol:


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Paris 


photo by Metropolitan


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Strasbourg 

photo by soboleus


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Paris , la defense

photo by Arnaud Frich


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

near Paris

photo by Tonio Del Barrio


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Amiens 

in the north of the france


photo is not by me


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Projects near Paris


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Project in Marseille


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Paris la défense

photo by nightsky


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

RomaiN said:


> Cause you don't live in the city, otherwise you would have understood! :lol:


Yeah, it's for this Le Havre lost 8000 inhabitants and Rouen welcomed them  ahah 

*Rouen in summer time* 

One side renovated of the law-court









Gold was added to le Gros'horloge









Touristical zones...



























The city in colours



























Music festival



























Moments...



























The city sleeps...


















The highest vertical lift bridge of Europe still under construction









Life of the city continues...


----------



## Spanish Gabacho (Aug 6, 2006)

MONTPELLIER


----------



## Spanish Gabacho (Aug 6, 2006)

MONTPELLIER


----------



## Spanish Gabacho (Aug 6, 2006)

MONTPELLIER


----------



## Spanish Gabacho (Aug 6, 2006)

AUXERRE charming small city of Burgundy (Yonne) celebrates for its vineyard (larger urban vineyard in downtown area) but especially for its club of foot and Guy Roux. Like Rouen or Strasbourg Auxerre has the fifth historical center with the most house out of wooden

























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































The Auxerre-native Countryside with the celebrate vineyard of CHABLIS and the drills of the MORVAN


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

beautiful small city


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Paris 

photo by AX


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Rouen update

Tops (called butterflies) of the highest vertical lift bridge of Europe were finally added ... enjoy !


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

A wonderful pic of Grenoble , city of french alps


photo by [email protected]


----------



## Teto Medina (May 16, 2006)

I just LOVE France, favourite country on earth


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Toulouse 

photo by tonio del barrio


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Le Cap d'Agde touristic complex in the south of france

photo from this web site : www.survoldefrance.fr


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Lyon

photo by Kakakuri


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

*TOULOUSE* 

city : 450 000, for 2020 : 500 000 
agglomeration : 900 000 habitants, for 2020 : 1,2 or 1,3 millions
metropolitan area : 1,1 millions habitants, for 2020 : 1,6 millions


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Toulouse is a very nice place, too bad there is so much sprawl over there.


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

suburb and Paris

photo by Cyril


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Rouen by night














































The 4th french industrial power in activity ...


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Mysterious ...


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Grenoble

Stadium under construction


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Sète , 70 000 habitants , in the south of France 

from : www.survoldefrance.com


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

LYON

photo isn't by me


----------



## coolink (Apr 20, 2005)

just a quick question......how many major cities they have in France?


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

36,000 

what do you call a major city ?


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Boulogne billqncourt m in the suburb of Pqris


photo by Cyril


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

*Paris traffic* in november 2006 by me _Part 1_
This day the traffic was fluid 

*Porte d'Orleans* 









































*boulevard Saint Michel*


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

nice pics.

i bet the weather here (toulouse) is a lot better in the north and around paris.


----------



## coolink (Apr 20, 2005)

double post


----------



## coolink (Apr 20, 2005)

36.000 I think you're counting every city and town and village in france

I don't know ........the standard vary depends on different country

but a major city to me should have an international airport


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes it is for every cities towns and villages

Yes have only one municipality over one million : Paris
but we have fourth urban area over 1 million inhabitants
Paris, Lyon, Marseille and Lille

Biggest urban area in France and their U.E rank.

1 Paris, France 10 136 000 : Subway, RER, suburban trains, light rails and HSR
29 Lyon, France 1 465 000 : Subway, RER in project, light rails, regional trains and HSR
32 Marseille, France 1 374 000 : Subway, RER in project, light rails under in construction, regional rails and HSR
32 Lille-Kortrijk, France & Belgium : 1 368 000 Subway, light rail, regional trains and HSR
50 Nice, France 912 000 : light rail under in construction and regional rails
55 Toulouse, France 863 000 : Subway and regional rails
58 Bordeaux, France 811 000 : light rail and regional rails


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

bang said:


> 36.000 I think you're counting every city and town and village in france
> 
> I don't know ........the standard vary depends on different country
> 
> but a major city to me should have an international airport


36.000 : it was a joke 
but as minato ku said, in france it's more interesting to define a "major city" by its area's population, its own transportation infrastructure, and its connection to paris by HSR (high speed rail TGV) or for cities like toulouse, nice or bordeaux(no more longer, because of a future construction of a HSR) their connection to paris by airports...

so the list of major french cities of minato ku is good


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes I would include some other cities like Nantes, Grenoble, Rennes....

Those urban area has around 500,000 and 400,000 and have a good transportation system and are connected by HSR.

Yes in France we have only two airports with more than 10,000,000 passengers 
Paris CDG 56,000,000
Paris Orly 25,000,000
The third is Nice Cote d'Azur with a bit less than 10,000,000
and after we have
Marseille Marignane 7,000,000
Lyon St Exupery 6,000,000
Toulouse (I don't know the exact name) 5,000,000


----------



## Ptit ben (Mar 2, 2003)

Très belles photos de Rouen Mekky ! Ma ptite ville qui me manque tant !
faudra que je refasse une séance photo un jour !


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Montpellier grows

photo by Lotus


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Paris

photo by brisavoine


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

one of my pic of Marseille


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Paris


photo by [email protected]


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

a TGV

photo from www.survoldefrance.fr


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Suburb of Paris


photo by effes


----------



## PerfectShoot (Feb 2, 2007)

tu devrais agrandir tes photos


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

tu peux cliquer dessus si tu la veux plus grande.


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Nantes


photo by GM


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

Paris:

The Montparnasse Tower in the distance:









The French Ministery of Finances:


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

I like the carrerra on the first pic lol


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

*aerils of towns of britanny*

I have made a thread of brittany seen from the air 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487834
here are some pix of the towns of* Bretagne* 
saint malo








dinan








cancale








rennes








brest








brest










concarneau 









lorient


----------



## stormyouss (Feb 7, 2005)

le lyonnais du 81 said:


> I like the carrerra on the first pic lol


:nono: it's a cayman


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Lyon with the business distric and the TGV station


photo by S. Bouard frm vuesurlavoie.com




Shot with NIKON D70. at 1969-12-31


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Oh yeahh! roller skating in Rouen !!

http://bp1.blogger.com/_PJLesICGUV0/Rmt_DomybFI/AAAAAAAABIk/qH3HLpDvIok/s1600-h/Photo+004.jpg

http://bp2.blogger.com/_PJLesICGUV0/RmrxlImybEI/AAAAAAAABIc/1IMGDjbwmEI/s1600-h/Photo+011.jpg

Good night !


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

The TGV is in strasbourg with the new tgv est-line ;commercial speed : 320 km/h




Shot at 2007-07-02


----------



## bato (Jun 7, 2007)

david chanrion said:


> I have made a thread of brittany seen from the air
> the second picture is dinard not dinan:nono:


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Pics of Paris from Motnparnasse tower at surise 07/07/07



http://www.paris-skyscrapers.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=115452#p115452


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

Lyon :




























...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=499025

...


----------

